# TOTW now recalled



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

my bag has the 2, but not the X

the bag is now empty and I didnt buy anymore, now feed ground beef and veggies mixed with my old stand by

Updated Notice Includes Kirkland and Taste of the Wild Recall


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I knew this was going to happen, which is why I decided to buy Acana instead of TOTW for my puppy who arrives homes in three days. Thank you for the update. I'm sure there are a lot of people here who have or still do feed TOTW that are going to want to see this.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes. Thanks so much for the update. Sad because TOTW was a kibble that I often recommended to people.

Hope no one here is affected at all.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

This is why I don't buy TOTW, because it's been recalled before. Once a company has a recall, you can bet they'll have more down the line. I also feed Acana because I've researched to see if there's ever been any recalls on it & haven't found any which doesn't mean that it will never happen. I hope not, but I think the company lives by a higher standard than companies like TOTW.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, Karen, I know. I had just told 2 people to go buy it at the new Tractor Supply in our town. I feel so bad now. Not meaning anything against TS it's just that we have to drive so far for good food and we finally got a TS that carried a 5 star food. I'm disappointed. What good is a 5 star if your scared to death to eat it?  I just think there's no excuse for this with the company that makes the food. :foxes15:


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

My friend just bought some of this last week, I've been trying to get a hold
of her tonight to ask about the product code. However, if it was mine, I 
would get rid of it no matter which code was on the bag.


----------



## Dexiehuahua (Feb 19, 2012)

Is this all taste of the wild food? My cats are on this...and I just bought a bag last week.


----------



## ErinL (Apr 20, 2012)

It's only bags with the expiration between dec 2012 and April 2013 with production codes that have a 2 or 3 as 9th or 10th number, and an X as the 11th. All the info is on the diamond website now.


----------



## Dexiehuahua (Feb 19, 2012)

I guess I meant to say is this just dog food or all totw pet food? I no longer have the bag, unfortunately, so I have no way of knowing the codes. I haven't seen anything strange about the cats this last week though, so that's a good sign at least!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

OMG! this is getting out of hand now! im SO glad i got acana and not the others! , so sad that this is happening to ment to be good dog food!  x


----------

